# allergic to plaster after c-section- help!!



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi, i had a c-section last friday and on sunday they removed the large fabric type plaster from my scar (hip to hip) and left a rash, due to the pain of the section i thought nothing of the rash (or to ask the doc to see it)  but it hasn't seem to have gotton any better and it's causing me disomfort. 

its red, blotchy and itchy and covers a good part of my midriff. i have a call in to my GP to call me, but in the meantime please can you suggest anything my dh can pick up for me at the chemist to help?

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Supernoodle,

Many congratulations on the arrival of your son  

sorry to hear about the rash  Sounds like a contact dermatitis rash but would be best for GP to see it and prescribe something. A mild steroid cream would probably be indicated and you can buy hydrocortisone 1% cream from a pharmacy. I'm not sure that they could sell it though if you are breastfeeding. In the meantime just a regular emollient e.g. aqueous cream should keep the skin hydrated and help with the itch. Make sure you are wearing loose clothing too to prevent anything rubbing on the rash.

Hope it clears soon  
Maz x


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks maz! gp did call me this avo (suprised me!) and suggested the hydrocortizone you say or eumovate... dh bringing it home from work tonight so hopefully will provide some relief!


----------

